# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  μπλέξιμο..

## pxatzis

Εδώ και 10 χρόνια είμαι χρήστης PC, εδώ και 3 χρόνια επαγγελματικά ασχολούμαι με UNIX ( Solaris , HP-UX , και Linuxakia για ποικιλία) , ξαφνικά διαπιστώνω ότι το Χ είναι BSD based κάνω ένα google..και έχω αρχίσει να κολλάω.
Θέλω ένα καλώ λόγω για να μη μπω στο tripaki , αν δεν υπάρχει....μπλέξαμε !

----------


## sotiris

::   ::  
μια πιστωτικη αρκει....
 ::   ::

----------


## pxatzis

> μια πιστωτικη αρκει....


Έλεγα να βάλω αναρτήσεις..ξέρεις..  ::

----------


## racer

Για το Mac OS X λές? Κουράγιο ...

----------


## socrates

Πάντα το έλεγα ότι είναι ίωση που εξαπλώνεται! Τουλάχιστον όσοι είναι εδώ στα Βριλήσσια το έχουμε δει το έργο (σε μια συνάντηση για καφέ είχαν βγει τρία τέτοια διαολομηχανήματα). Εγώ είμαι από αυτούς που αντιστέκονται.  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> Εγώ είμαι από αυτούς που αντιστέκονται.


Για πόσο?  ::

----------


## nkladakis

ρώτησα τον προμηθευτή μου και μου είπε ότι αυτή η προσφορά ισχύει ακόμα.  ::  
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... sc&start=0

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Hobbit
> 
>  Εγώ είμαι από αυτούς που αντιστέκονται. 
> 
> 
> Για πόσο?


Για τουλάχιστον 1200 ευρό!  ::

----------


## koki

Κοίτα να σου πω. Μέχρι προσφάτως ήμουν κι εγώ σε ανάλογη κατάσταση. Έκτοτε απέκτησα ένα powerbook.

Οι εντυπώσεις/συμβουλές μου είναι οι εξής:

Είναι πανέμορφο, και όταν το πήρα ήμουν 1000% σίγουρη ότι αυτό ήθελα. Δεν το μετάνοιωσα καθόλου. Κατ'αρχάς λόγω της ποιότητας (γενικά, κατασκευής, όλα) και της αισθητικής, όπου ό,τι και να τους κάνεις στα "μέσα" παραμένουν άψογα. 
Όσον αφορά τώρα το λειτουργικό, οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο. Είναι πάλι πολύ όμορφο, πράγματι λειτουργικό και έχει (κρυμμένο, αλλά θα το βάλεις στο dock σου και θα ησυχάσεις) και terminal σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.
Για 3 μήνες ήταν ο μόνος υπολογιστής μου (πλην του router, που δεν πιάνεται, καθότι ήταν σε άλλο όροφο και χωρίς Χ) και δε μου έλειψε τίποτε.

Τώρα δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς με βρίσκεις στην φάση που απέκτησα και πάλι desktop, και που ξανα-ανακαλύπτω τις χαρές του linux & των windows (ναι ναι, αφού κοντεύει να χρονίσει άνευ, είπα να ξαναβάλω).
Το μόνο λοιπόν που έχω να πω, είναι πως με τα ίδια λεφτά θα μπορούσες να πάρεις κάτι με "δυνατότερα" αριθμητικώς χαρακτηριστικά. Εγώ, πχ δυσανασχετώ ενίοτε λόγω μνήμης (α ρε Νίκο, πότε θα σε δω επιτέλους).

Πάντως έχω να πω, πως τα κάνει *ΟΛΑ* και είναι και πανέμορφο και είναι και Unix. Και θα πουλάς και μούρη, χεχεχεχ, και θα σε ζηλεύουν άπαντες. Σε desktop τώρα κάτι αρκετά δυνατό δεν έχω δοκιμάσει για να μπορώ να σου πω ακόμα καλύτερα πιθανώς λόγια, αλλά έχω περάσει τη φάση που βιώνεις.

----------


## nkladakis

Πάνω που το συζητούσαμε βγήκε και το νέο imac με G5 επεξεργαστή!!
http://www.apple.com/imac/processor.html

----------


## pxatzis

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί κάποιο ποιο φτηνό υποκατάστατο ??

Δηλαδή κάποιο μεταχειρισμένο ( κατά προτίμηση φορητό ) το οποίο να τρέχει Χ.

Μίας και δεν έχω ιδέα από τι μοντέλα κυκλοφορούσαν, υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση ?

Μία ακόμα ερώτηση : Σε apple μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την Cisco LMC 352 ή μόνο airport ?

----------


## koki

Εγω έχω 352 στο powerbook.

Ένα ibook δεν είναι ακριβό. Κάθε άλλο. Στα λεφτα του δε θα βρεις κάτι ούτε κατα προσέγγιση τόσο καλό. 

Μεταχειρισμένα παίζουν κατά καιρούς, αλλά Mac Os X, μόνο σε apple. Τώρα πειραματισμοί υπάρχουν, αλλά είναι σε εμβρυικό επίπεδο.

----------


## pxatzis

> Μεταχειρισμένα παίζουν κατά καιρούς, αλλά Mac Os X, μόνο σε apple. Τώρα πειραματισμοί υπάρχουν, αλλά είναι σε εμβρυικό επίπεδο.


Για apple μεταχειρισμένο έλεγα, καμία πρόταση ? μέχρι τι μοντέλο αξίζει ?

----------


## koki

Ο,τιδήποτε με G4 αξίζει σίγουρα. Δε θα σου πρότεινα κάτι πιο παλιό. Δες στο http://www.helmug.gr Αν και δεν έχει συχνά ανάλογες αγγελίες, μπορεί να είσαι τυχερός.

----------


## nkladakis

Pαρε το ibook με πιστωτική και δόσεις. Δεν συμφερουν τα μεταχειρισμένα mac. τα πωλούν πολυ ακριβά (σαν τα Golf  ::  )

----------


## pxatzis

> Εγω έχω 352 στο powerbook.


Τα ibook δέν έχουν PCMCIA ??
Το optional airport τι είναι ?

----------


## nkladakis

Τα ibook δεν εχουν PCMCIA το αιρπορτ ειναι mini pci wifi g .

----------


## bchris

Καλησπερα pxatzis.

Ακου λοιπον να δεις:

Τα iBook δεν εχουν pcmcia (δυστυχως).
Το "optional airport" σημαινει οτι υπαρχει η θεση (slot) που μπαινει
μια pcmcia-like καρτα wifi (aka airport), αλλα την καρτα αυτη την 
παιρνεις ξεχωριστα.

Δεν μπαινει στην θεση που ειναι για το airport ΤΙΠΟΤΑ αλλο.

Τωρα νομιζω οτι υπαρχει firewire <--> pcmcia adaptor, οποτε ισως 
να μπορεσεις να χρησιμοποιησεις την cisco, αλλα ισως και οχι.  ::  

Γενικοτερα τωρα, καταλαβαινω απο τα λεγομενα σου, οτι στα 10 χρονια
που ασχολησαι με computers εχεις χωσει αρκετα φραγκα κι εσυ  ::  

Σου λεω λοιπον οτι αν τελικα αποφασισεις να κανεις το βημα, θα χωσεις 
χρημα μεν, αλλα πιστεψε με, θα το χαρεις. Κι οχι μονο αυτο, αλλα μετα θα
θελεις κι αλλο.

Αναμεσα ibook/powerbook τωρα, εγω θα σου προτεινα powerbook, απλα 
επειδη ειναι πιο ολοκληρομενη σαν λυση.

Αυτα.

ΥΓ:
Τα παραπανω γραφτηκαν στο (μωρο μου) iBook.

----------


## nkladakis

> Τα iBook δεν εχουν pcmcia (δυστυχως).
> Το "optional airport" σημαινει οτι υπαρχει η θεση (slot) που μπαινει
> μια pcmcia-like καρτα wifi (aka airport), αλλα την καρτα αυτη την 
> παιρνεις ξεχωριστα.
> 
> Δεν μπαινει στην θεση που ειναι για το airport ΤΙΠΟΤΑ αλλο.
> 
> .


Σωστά αυτά που γράφει ο Χρήστος αλλά θα πρέπει να συμπληρώσω ότι αυτά ισχύουν (όσον αφορά την Κάρτα) αλλα για το παλιο ibook. το καινούριο έχει g airport με mini-pci καρτα.

----------


## cirrus

> το καινούριο έχει g airport με mini-pci καρτα.


Την οποία δυστυχώς πήγα και αγόρασα. Είμαι εκπληκτικά απογοητευμένος από την απόδοση της κάρτας για τα λεφτά της.
Το range είναι άθλιο. Π.χ. σε σημείο που πιάνει ένα άλλο laptop toshiba με zoom pcmcia (θεωρητικά ψιλό χάλια κάρτα), δεν πιάνει η airport τίποτα απολύτως. Όχι τίποτα άλλο δηλαδή δεν μπορώ ούτε να κλέψω net κάτω από το σπίτι του racer πλεων. ::  Εδώ δεν πιάνει μέσα στο ίδιο μου το σπίτι (με ap ένα dlink με την omni του), στο δίπλα δωμάτιο που τα χωρίζει ένας τοίχος εκπληκτικά λεπτός (για όσους ξέρουνε από αγγλικά σπίτια θα καταλάβουνε).
Έχω μια υποψία ότι μπορεί να έχει παιχτεί κάτι με την κεραία, γιατί καμία φορά όταν κουνάω την οθόνη ακούω ένα περίεργο ήχο (που βέβαια αυτοί από εκεί που το πήρα μου είπανε ότι είναι το κούμπωμα για το κλείσιμο και ότι κάνει έτσι καμιά φορά), αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος. Να μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια ότι είναι g η κάρτα και γενικά η g έχουνε μικρότερο range, μα για τα λεφτά που έχει περίμενα κάτι περισότερο.
Αφού θα αναγκαστώ σύντομα να πάω να πάρω usb wireless adapter, μπας και λυθούν τα προβλήματα μου. Πάντως το ότι δεν έχει pcmcia είναι το μεγαλύτερο μειονέκτημα του ibook.

edit: Α τώρα που το θυμήθηκα άλλο ένα μείον είναι ότι ο driver για την airport extreme δεν υποστηρίζει passive scanning, οπότε no kismet :: .
Όποιος έχει και θέλει ας υπογράψει το petition για open drivers για το broadcom chipset (που έχει η extreme) μπας και κάνουμε καμία δουλειά

----------


## bchris

@cirrus: Κι εγω για κεραια το βλεπω....
κοτα μηπως βρεις κανα γνωστο σου, να δοκιμασεις την καρτα σου..

@nkladakis: θες να πεις δλδ οτι παλιωσε  ::  κιολας το μωρο μου ?

----------

